# Male sexual behavior



## claire0806 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys, a while ago i posted a question about my little boy Tucker being a biter, but I'm glad to say that after reading alot on here i learned to bear with his little tantrums and be patient and as a result, we have overcome the biting!! Yay!!! But now I'm back again because i just experienced a "sexual" moment with him. BY ACCIDENT! It first started like this: It was late at night and I couldn't sleep because I ciuld hear his little feet just walking around and after a while i heard his nails scratching against his little hut. So I got up to check so he wouldnt hurt himself and I saw his hut completely turned upside-down. This has bever happened and it scared me because its pretty big. Not heavy but big. So anyways once I fixed it i started playing with him on my bed to tire him out a little. When i put him back in his cage, he wouldn't walk off my hands. I had to slide him off and then he'd crawl back on. Now i thought this was cute because this has never happened before but after a while he started curling his body a little bit and i thought he was stretching so again i tried sliding him off my hand and while i was doing that he tried nibbling on my hand so when i was off when I brought my hand back up he tried climbing back on. So now im thinking he wants to play. So i started playing with him. And then i feel a little wetness on my fingers and i check to see maybe he was peeing on me, but no. He had his little thing exposed. Again this is my first little moment with him so i dont know exactly what it is. Is he ready for a girlfriend? What do i do? I dont want to get him a girlfriend because I just got him like 2 months ago and hes still young. I think hes around 4 months. Could he be doing this because he is finally comfortable with me or accepting of me? Or do i smell like a female to him or what? I am really shocked. I understand that its completely normal. I'm just worried because Tucker is my first hedgehog and everything he does is so exciting and i want to know more about it and ways i can help him or fix him. If anyone could please explain to me what is happening, it would be greatly appreciated 

I apologize for any repetition. I'm currently posting this at 5:10 A.M. and again, thanks to my little boy Tucker, i haven't gotten any sleep so far. Im sorry.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just boys being boys. :lol: It's common for male hedgehogs to masturbate, and some are not shy about it. It might have been the sliding motion (at least, that's my guess), so just avoid doing that if you don't want a repeat of the situation. 

Don't get him a girlfriend. It's not fair to subject a female hedgehog to the stress of mating (hedgehogs mating typically doesn't look fun or nice) or the hazards and stress of pregnancy & birth just so a male hedgehog can mate. Breeding hedgehogs is a very serious thing & shouldn't be taken lightly (as with any animal, IMO). He'll take care of himself, and it's perfectly normal and healthy for him to do so.  If you want, you could put a couple small stuffed animals in his cage and see if he chooses one for a "companion". Some male hedgehogs will.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a boy who is particularly fond of a rubber fischer price cow...I have video...it's hialrious


----------



## Classic Girl (Dec 24, 2014)

My boy likes to do it while laying in my hand! Lucky me eh? He'll be on his back in his little ball and instead of raising his head up and saying hello, his "ball" will start making all these weird shapes like he's moving all around in it. Then, like clockwork his 2 back legs stick straight out and he does the rest of his business out in the open. No mess thankfully (sorry TMI) but uuhh...yeah he loves himself. Or loves my hand. Lovely.


----------

